# TUG Ratings of Marriott Vacation Club Resorts



## TUGBrian

Our list of Marriott Vacation Club Resorts in the TUG resort review database.

http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Top Marriott Resorts&top=Marriott

do not hesitate to contact me or the review managers for mistakes/changes/updates/etc to be made to these resort pages!


List of all Marriott Timeshare resales, rentals and Exchanges in the TUG marketplace:

https://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassif...t&ForSale=True&ForRent=True&ForExchange=True&

Overview/Information page for Marriott Vacation Club:

http://tug2.net/marriott-vacation-club/marriott-vacation-club-timeshare-points-information.html


----------



## SueDonJ

A reminder to TUG Members who are Marriott timeshare owners/guests:  there are TUG Resort Review Awards available for several of the Marriott resorts.  Click on the link in Brian's post above, look for the "Review Awards Available" notations in the column on the right, and consider writing a review for any you've recently visited.

Of course reviews are welcomed for any timeshare stays but it's worth calling attention to those with available awards, because that availability means that any reviews already submitted are out-of-date.

See this thread for related information:  Extend your TUG membership by writing reviews!  Any questions you may have can be posted to that thread or sent by PM to TUGBrian.


----------

